
5 steps to speed up your image heavy website - saranshk
https://codeburst.io/5-steps-to-speed-up-your-image-heavy-website-65c874a86966
======
milanmot
I tried it with my website. It's really a very good tool but the pricing seems
a little on the higher side. For example for around 600GB of bandwidth,
Cloudfront cost is around $100. But with your tool, the cost would be around
$300.

